# Porsche GT3 RS (991 2015 model)



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

Every year we hold a Porsche Trackday at Goodwood to raise money for the Chestnut Tree House Children's Hospice. I sort all the web stuff out for it and also do the photos so a very busy day for me, i have two passions Porsche and Photography so when 3 brand new GT3 RS's turned up i was like a dog with two di....!

IMG_60211 by John Rampton, on Flickr

IMG_49961 by John Rampton, on Flickr

IMG_4979 by John Rampton, on Flickr

IMG_5325 by John Rampton, on Flickr

IMG_5327 by John Rampton, on Flickr


----------

